# Couple Seeks Long Term Bareboat Charter



## CaptStephan (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello,

My wife and I are looking for a 8 to 10 week charter starting in January 2015. We are well qualified (I have a USCG 50T Masters) and experienced sailors with a history of returning our 1 and 2 week charters in as good or better condition than when we took them out.

We are seeking something "out of the box", trying to spend FAR less than what we typically do on a weekly charter. We are willing to pay with TLC, maintenance, delivery, etc. or happy to come to a financial arrangement that works for all.

Our favorite cruising areas are BVI down to the Grenadines as well as Belize, but we are willing to consider any and all cruising grounds.

Open for suggestions!!

Thanks,
Capt. Stephan


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to SN.

Did you check out these guys? Seabbatical Long Term Bareboat Yacht Charter - BVI Bareboat Charters
They have a good reputation.


----------



## CaptStephan (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks and yes I did. Their smallest boat is a 38' cat that rents for nearly $13,000 per month. I usually charter with sailtmm.com and they have a 10% discount that brings their smallest cat to about $14,400 per month. Those prices are before cruising taxes, insurance, etc.

That is just too much for us. We are hoping for something considerably less than those prices and are willing to pay in other ways as mentioned.


----------



## goboatingnow (Oct 10, 2008)

CaptStephan said:


> Thanks and yes I did. Their smallest boat is a 38' cat that rents for nearly $13,000 per month. I usually charter with sailtmm.com and they have a 10% discount that brings their smallest cat to about $14,400 per month. Those prices are before cruising taxes, insurance, etc.
> 
> That is just too much for us. We are hoping for something considerably less than those prices and are willing to pay in other ways as mentioned.


I be amazed if you find what you are looking for.

Dave


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

For the sake of the exercise, contact Cecilia Donegan at Provalor Yachts, ([email protected]). She and her husband are old friend of ours and if anyone has the scoop on long term Charters in the BVI, it will be Cecila. (Tell her Scott of svHyLyte referred you.)

FWIW...


----------



## CaptStephan (Aug 12, 2014)

OK, I will drop them a note. Thanks!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I had a skipper all set up for this deal. He delivers my boat from RI to the Caribbean in the Fall and back in the Spring for zero. If he has to pay crew, it's on him. He gets to live aboard all winter, in exchange for keeping her clean and maintained. Effectively, he and his wife boat sits. 

I come use the boat for about 3 to 4 weeks and he needs to find somewhere else to live during those periods, or just fly home, at his expense. I was going to pay all marina fees and the hard cost of repairs. His labor was free or he paid someone else if he didn't want to do the work.

I think it was a good deal for both of us. His cost to live aboard for most of the winter was minimal compared to chartering. He likely was going to need crew for the two passages, which could be thousands, plus a few airline tickets. Although, I would have agreed to allow crew to play aboard down south for a week or so in exchange.

For me, marina costs to keep her in the water seemed reasonable. I can't justify $30-$40k in delivery expenses, just to use the boat for a few weeks.

This was all drafted up over a few beers one afternoon. In the end, we never did it. First, after I sobered up, I wasn't convinced I would even get away for the 3-4 weeks. I spend a lot of time aboard over the summer (typing from anchorage right now) and try to keep my nose to the grindstone in the winter. Second, the boat would unquestionably suffer notable wear and tear. 

I have bareboat chartered myself several times since. It's cheaper and easier.

You may, however, sell the above concept to someone. Some just want their own boat down there. I was very close.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

14 grand for a month?????????????????????? holy cow man...

what are you looking for?

if you take my boat up to florida(barebones) you can do whatever you want...you pay expenses....

hows that for a change? jajajaja


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

At one time I went through similar logic as Mini under similar circumstances (yes, a bar was involved), and also never pulled the trigger. I even looked at the transport companies to reduce post delivery repair costs. Talk about over the moon costs, put your boat on the Super Servant!

It still seems to me to be a very logical idea, but the relationship with the owner and trust factor would have to be extremely high to hand over one of your favorite toys. I think this idea works best when both parities have know each other for a long time.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

capecodda said:


> ......I think this idea works best when both parities have know each other for a long time.


This is exactly true. As an owner, I would never trust my boat to someone I just met. The skipper in the story above is someone I've known for a while and has delivered this boat for me several times. I trusted he knew the boat and would take care of it.

Probably best for the OP to get some delivery gigs first to get to know the owners and their boats.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

I think it can work...especially when the official charters and services are sooooooooooooooooooo expensive...

I mean for 14k you could probably do better buying a small 25-30 footer and camp cruise around the islands sell it at a 25% loss after the trip...

in any case
horses for courses...

jajajaja


----------



## CaptStephan (Aug 12, 2014)

That thought has crossed my mind as well!


----------

